# vidéos de lime sur apple tv



## poke974 (31 Août 2008)

slt
comment lire des vidéos téléchargées sur lime sur apple tv on arrive à les mettre sur itunes mais elles ne se synchronisent pas avec apple tv.
y a t'il une solution
merci


----------



## kisco (4 Septembre 2008)

poke974 a dit:


> slt
> comment lire des vidéos téléchargées sur lime sur apple tv on arrive à les mettre sur itunes mais elles ne se synchronisent pas avec apple tv.
> y a t'il une solution
> merci


salut,

il faut les convertir au bon format, fais un recherche dans ce forum, c'est déjà traité


----------

